# 2011 videos



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Shouldn't T.Rice be coming out with a new movie this winter? If I remember right they were going to put one out every other winter


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

TRice is in Deeper with Jeremy Jones. They've both been filming that for the past two seasons. Not sure if he had any other production going on, since the Deeper film is TGR and That's it That's all was a different production company.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya the way I understood it, Brainfarm would have another one coming out this year. Deeper could be it though.... That movie has a ton of hype on it


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya i have heard some stuff about another "travis rice movie" i think its called "flight" but thats about all i know about it 

they talk about it very briefly here in the middle of the page 
Travis Rice and Curt Morgan interview ‹ Blog — HUCK Magazine


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

YouTube - Right Brain Left Brain - 2010-2011 OFFICIAL Snowboard Teaser - Think Thank


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> YouTube - Right Brain Left Brain - 2010-2011 OFFICIAL Snowboard Teaser - Think Thank


stoked on that one for sure!! 

heres the FODT one .. not really into their stuff but man this ones looking in-fucking-sane

The arena FODT

and videograss ... scumbags ftw!! 

Videograss Bon Voyage


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Oh my god, I just want to go run through the woods naked and jump in a lake after watching those. My new stick is getting delivered tomorrow, so this shit is like torture since I have to wait 5 months. Oh god the snow-envy is excruciating.


----------



## TranceAddictFoX (Dec 16, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Oh my god, I just want to go run through the woods naked and jump in a lake after watching those. My new stick is getting delivered tomorrow, so this shit is like torture since I have to wait 5 months. Oh god the snow-envy is excruciating.


You're crazy. I'm already snapping at people and super irritable not being able to get up to the mountain. If I had new gear that I couldn't use there's a good chance I'd kill someone.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I went riding yesterday it was fun.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I went riding yesterday it was fun.


Jackass, rub it in somemore :/


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok probably going snowboarding this weekend and then half of next week too!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

..... and Sandpoint ID to T-line parking lot is less than 7 hours. Git Sum.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

My snowboard withdrawls are horrible. I'll go longboard, not enough. Bike, not enough. It also keeps me more and more excited for next season though, so hopefully i'll improve alot


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like we'll be waiting until the fall of 2011 for the next "That's it that's all" film

Came from their facebook page


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

eh everyone is obsessed with thats it that all and travis rice......i think there are better movies out there. The HD was sick and it was a good movie but people over hype IMO


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> eh everyone is obsessed with thats it that all and travis rice......i think there are better movies out there. The HD was sick and it was a good movie but people over hype IMO


Got to agree with you there I own it and have watched it twice.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Got to agree with you there I own it and have watched it twice.


are you guys more into street stuff? or what dont you like about TITA 
im not trying to start anything im just curious, what moviea do you guys think are better


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I like everything, but I have to admit there are alott of really cool urban features people are hitting up now. It's kind of scary, it's like playing one of the Tony Hawk games in the early 2000's, and now guys can actually do the same rediculous shit you pulled off in the game.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

nitroboarder22 said:


> are you guys more into street stuff? or what dont you like about TITA
> im not trying to start anything im just curious, what moviea do you guys think are better


It's just fucking boring. Wow you flew around with a fancy camera on a helicopter and took photos cool and spent tons of money.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> are you guys more into street stuff? or what dont you like about TITA
> im not trying to start anything im just curious, what moviea do you guys think are better


TITA is the Shaun White of vids .. amazing, progrssive, and the one that the mainstream crowd identify as "snowboarding" ... I appreciate the technical aspect of the filming and riding but for me I like a snowboard movie to connect with me as a snowboarder. I also like to toss in a dvd while Im getting ready and actually see lots of snowboarding not just panarama shots and wildlife. I like the Think Thank movies, People, Videograss etc because its more my style of riding so it speaks to me more. I have the same opinion with the Standard movies .. amazing riding but 100 foot back country double corks dont speak to me well at least not an entire Video of it. I do like the Absinthe films which to me are a great blend of huge Backcountry/Alaska and jibbing but of course the backcountry stuff in ABsinthe is a bit more freestyle on incredible Alaskan lines instead of just booters.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

that makes a lot of sense. I think part of the reason i like TITA so much is because i make a lot of snowboarding movies and i want to go into movie productions for a job some day. so i see all the work and the effort they put into making a movie like that not just the movie itself


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> that makes a lot of sense. I think part of the reason i like TITA so much is because i make a lot of snowboarding movies and i want to go into movie productions for a job some day. so i see all the work and the effort they put into making a movie like that not just the movie itself


TITA is more then just a snowboarding movie which I think sets it apart and makes it cool. So I agree with you....

Sure I love the movies where it's just balls to the wall the whole time also, but TITA came a bit different and I enjoyed it.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

3 pages and no one has mentioned THIS?!?
9191 | A Veeco Film Production


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

wow that 9191 trailer was amazing. such an incredibly unique style of editing. its easy to say no other video will be like that one


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

volcom always has interesting vids...


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Indeed it was.


----------



## PGH (Nov 19, 2009)

Respect Your Elders Teaser on Vimeo
ERO ONE FILMS - VOILA TEASER on Vimeo
YouTube - " HEART FILMS vol.4 " 2010 TEASER'


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, the new FODT vid is gonna take urban riding to another level


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> Wow, the new FODT vid is gonna take urban riding to another level


what else is new ha


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

cover of the new Absinthe Vid courtesy of Levitation Project








[/IMG]


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Shytty. I love Absinthe, but the more 'urban' snowboarding it puts in, the more it sucks.

They have great editing, filming, and music for the powder stuff, but the urban stuff always looks like crap in comparison. Especially that moustachioed tight-wearing dude who had awful style on the rails. I can't believe time was wasted editing that stuff.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah gaps from parking decks across roads and surrounding vegetation are pretty boring


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I've never been much in to vids until I got a bunch this winter. I've been watching the trailers all spring/summer so far, and there's a lot of things out there that I want to get my hands on this fall. TGR's Deeper is high on the list. Bon Voyage by videograss looks legit. Isenseven's Don't Panic and also that all-femme "Peep Show" just to change it up a bit.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Standards up 

YouTube - The Storming - Standard Films - OFFICIAL 2010 Snowboard Teaser


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

PGH said:


> YouTube - " HEART FILMS vol.4 " 2010 TEASER'


Man, gotta love that Japanese powder. If I ever get to travel to Japan, I'm deffinetly bringing my board.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

3 words: THE SHRED REMAINS. its fall 2011 though.....


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> Standards up
> 
> YouTube - The Storming - Standard Films - OFFICIAL 2010 Snowboard Teaser


looks like a sick jump video. Its hard for me to imagine that even the pros are getting better but you see it every year in the new videos


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

STOP...Hammertime! teaser by SixEleven Productions

STOP...Hammertime! Teaser | Boardworld


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Officer Shred said:


> STOP...Hammertime! teaser by SixEleven Productions
> 
> STOP...Hammertime! Teaser | Boardworld


I have never even heard of most of those riders but thats probably my new favorite teaser


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

nitroboarder22 said:


> I have never even heard of most of those riders but thats probably my new favorite teaser


A lot of those guys are good friends of mine and a sick ass crew. But if you want to know a bit more about SixEleven check out this interview with Steven Waters I did. The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive SixEleven Talks About Hammers and Snowboarding


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

check it homies! Sorry not sure how to embed

http://vimeo.com/13240711


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> A lot of those guys are good friends of mine and a sick ass crew. But if you want to know a bit more about SixEleven check out this interview with Steven Waters I did. The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive SixEleven Talks About Hammers and Snowboarding


thats really cool that you know them. so are these guys all am? or are some pros? they definitely aren't just another group of kids who know how to make some sick videos


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a weird mix like some are just flowed regional riders, others are "pro", some are like man am's, then there's Nick Visconti who is on a whole different level. But they do know what they're doing and I can't wait to see this movie cause I've seen and ridden with a grip load of those guys.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey BA where it says Eclipse in that video is that up at that private snow park by St Marys?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Absinthe's is up and its freakin AMAZING!!!!

ABSINTHE FILMS


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*I second that*



burritosandsnow said:


> Absinthe's is up and its freakin AMAZING!!!!


Best I've seen this summer. Serious AK lines being dealt.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

that teaser is sick as anything i've seen in a long time!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> hey BA where it says Eclipse in that video is that up at that private snow park by St Marys?


That it is.


----------

